# Someone said I won



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

FIRST PLACE!!! We just got back from the Westmoreland County Dog Obedience Training Club's fall Obedience/Rally Trial. What a wonderful experience and I can't say enough about the members in this club. They ran a really nice trial and are super nice to us nervous newbies in novice. I had entered Jackson in Rally Novice A and Beginner Novice A. Being the procrastinator I am I got the entry in on the day of closing. I got a call from the trial secretary saying they had reached their entry limit for Beginner Novice and would I want to enter in Novice A. Getting caught up in the moment I said "sure!" What was I thinking?! I hoped Jackson would qualify but I wasn't sure about the group stays. On the 3 hour drive to the trial I almost had myself convinced to turn around. I was a nervous wreck and just knew I was making Jackson nervous. Before our turn I knelt next to Jackson and whispered "let's do it for Nick." His ears perked up, his posture changed and then he performed beautifully I think in spite of me. Even his long sit was a beautiful tuck sit (which hardly ever is the case) and he didn't move a muscle during the 3 minute down. We took 1st with a 196! I'm still on cloud 9 and maybe even in shock. Then in rally he placed 2nd! He also won prizes for high score in novice and high score in sporting breed in novice, including a certificate for free entry to their next trial. The club gave goody packets to all the novice people, trophies to 1st through 4th in novice, and special toys for the novice dogs. They really went out of their way to make us feel welcome. For anyone in or near western PA this is a nice trial. Right now he is one tired pup and so is mom - but smiling .


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go, Jackson!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

196 - Holy cow - and he isn't even 2 yet! 

Absolutely awesome - Congrats on your legs and placements!!!! <:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a good boy!! I am so glad that he did well- YAY for 1st place! 


Was this the new agility/obedience venue? I know that there is a new place being built...maybe this is it? Though, I thought that it was still under construction!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo! Congratulations


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! That is such a nice feeling...
Michelle


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOOT!!! Congrats to you and Jackson!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Job...you should be sooo proud!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

someone is hooked...someone is hooked! 
Way To Go!!! You should be soooo proud...
The club deserves a thumbs-up for making you feel so welcome....not all events are newbie-friendly!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That's wonderful....love the picture of Jackson he looks very proud of himself.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in, and saw that your boy Jackson won, all those ribbons and trophies......WAY TO GO JACKSON!!!!!!! Ur the man......::wavey:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! That's a nice score!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep - I'm definitely hooked and so very proud of my boy.



> Was this the new agility/obedience venue? I know that there is a new place being built...maybe this is it? Though, I thought that it was still under construction!


I'm not sure if this is the new place or they just built another building at the same place. There were 3 rings in 2 buildings and it's located in Delmont at the Industrial Park. This is definitely a good club to enter a novice dog. They are so happy to have new folks enter their trials and it shows.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I have friend up in that area. They are a great group!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

opps! and big congratulations. Never doubt yourself or your dogs ability! Even though I just started in rally with Finn, he never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!

What an impressive score, all those lovely ribbons and a trophy too.

So glad to hear that you had a wonderful experience and were made to feel so welcome.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You and Jackson must have been a great team to watch, congrats. What a way to break into Novice A...Good Luck on your next show and I guess to get Jackson perked up you will now have to whisper in his ear,"let's do it for Nick".


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Whoo whoo!! Lots of pretty ribbons and stuff. A great start to a "wall of fame"!!
Congrats on a great weekend, and many more to come!


----------

